# Pictures of what makes you happy



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

My Big Baby INTJ boyfriend <3










He looks beat up but...well...yea, he is beat up...by myself of course. He's only in this position because I was taking too many pics of him.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

And much more :tongue:


----------



## BioVariant (Aug 22, 2009)

My Man

My Daughter


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

thats me and my boy after lunch i love this picture he looks like he should be playing stick ball in the 20's or something


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

That mbti color chart made me REALLY happy. Thank you man.

I made so many connections.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

In no particular order:

Love









Lust









Count Chocula









Ghostbusters









The Office









The Onion News Network


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Clearly I'm in need of a vacation! roud:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

&&&


----------



## MorningTheft (Sep 3, 2009)

I love those pictures! :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

This is my mom (top) two of my sisters and one of my nephews (bottom).


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

There are WAYYYYY too many food pictures to choose from :O

*licks lips*


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Already posted this pic in another thread, but seeing someone work so hard and achieve so much with so much pressure on them (and being a young asian woman) makes me inspired and happy


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

Nutella









Thom Yorke's droopy eye









and most of all, this adorable little bastard:


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## SuperKillNinjaAssassin69 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't really like giving too much personal details about my S.O. (babbling to myself lol) but I guess this picture hides part of his face


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Mount Asgard in Auyuittuq National Park on Baffin Island, the one place in the world I'd rather travel to.


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

And the grand finale/my favorite (need to be a 4channer to truly appreciate it)


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

My four nephews. Here are the youngest two. The baby was born a couple days ago and just came home today <3


----------



## silmarillion (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

This is my ISTJ grandfather in the last year or two of his life, shaking his cane playfully at my ENFP nephew.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Arbite said:


>


Violator DM? <3


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

chip said:


> Violator DM? <3


You know it.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Arbite said:


> You know it.


Speak & spell is my favorite album.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

chip said:


> Speak & spell is my favorite album.


I prefer their later stuff. Wasn't super huge on Vince Clarkes songwriting.


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

A Vlad the Impaler belt buckle


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

***** My Son*****


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

My son )


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mocha Frapps







New Running Shoes







Oh and any movie that he is in!!!


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> And the grand finale/my favorite (need to be a 4channer to truly appreciate it)



I have laughed hysterically every single time I look at the picture of the little girl with the dog behind her. Over and over and over it is epic and can change a mood in a heartbeat. Indebted to you for sharing...I do NOT want to know what happened next, I don't think..


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)




----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

This delights me.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

INTP's! I need one right now. There's some poisoning to be done. :laughing:


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

He makes me happy...most of the time


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

And this. Yeah...might get this on a poster for my kitchen bahaha. 









Intense penny farthing races 









Truffla Trees and Dr. Suess in general.



























Chestnuts roasting on an open fire (btw, this guy's from my hometown, he's awesome. He gives out free chestnut samples on the street)









And then THIS 


















The fact that this exists 
http://mydaguerreotypeboyfriend.tumblr.com/


----------



## gabschaves (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

planed ambush ^^


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just to name a few... :happy:


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

My baby sister.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)




----------

